
Autocorrelation, Correlation and Causation - ca98am79
http://macroquantpdx.tumblr.com/post/116656634625/autocorrelation-correlation-and-causation
======
plg
So a correlation in the first difference (i.e. the first derivative) implies
causality? Is that what he's saying? ummm

